# Why the Lakers will WIN their division



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

Lakers-The clear cut, best team in this division. Lakers have youth and depth this year. This team is one move away from being a title contender, whether or not we will see such a move is still debatable. The Lakers only have one weakness and that's at the PG spot, currently a backup PG is in the starting rotation. Vlade is still a very good center, can flop, play D, rebound, run the pick and roll, make some jumpers, and play 25 minutes a night. Mihm is a good backup, better than the other backups in this division, he is a twig, but that can be worked on. Malone is one of the best power forwards in the game, even now. He proved against Duncan, Yao, and KG that he still had it, could play with the best, stop them, and produce on the offensive end against them. Odom is the walking mismatch, only a couple of players in the NBA won't have a problem guarding him. He is the size of a PF and plays like a SF. He has great ball handling skills, can score easily, can play in the post or mid range, can attack the basket, rebound, stop his opponent, and alter shots with his long arms. Kobe is one of the top three players in the NBA. He is the hardest two guard to defend against, because of his array of moves, he is almost impossible to stop, is one of the best scorers in the game, and can shut you down with his defense (I think T-Mac can attest to that one for us). And back to the weakness, Atkins. He is a very good backup PG, but I don't have a lot of faith in him as a starter. He is a decent defender and a good shooter. He will get burned by other PGs. But each team in the Pacific has a weakness or two in their starting lineup, and this is the Lakers weakness. The bench makes up for it though, it is one of the best benches the Lakers have had. Caron Butler will get almost all the minutes behind Odom and Kobe, he is a capable starter and can put up numbers and do it in bunches. Grant is a very hard working, tough, big man, probably one of the top bigs coming off the bench in the NBA, easily the best backup big man in the Pacific. Like I said, Mihm is a twig, but is still good. Jones is a good defender and a decent shooter. Rush is a solid backup, he is a very good shooter, but will probably see fewer minutes this season with Butler on the team. Luke is a great bench player. He has tremendous passing skill, great court vision, and the perfect play maker to have on the court. Sasha, Bobbitt, Cook, and George will all see minutes every now and then, but due to the incredible depth, they won't see a whole lot of playing time, unless a blowout. 
Rank: best in division 

Suns-With Richarson, they become a deeper, more flexible team. They lost very little, if anything this summer, and signed Nash, Q, and Hunter. They have one of the best backcourts in the NBA, strong bench, youth, and talent; but they also don't have a starting center or much chemistry. If they had a solid center, they would be a lot of people's favorites out of the Pacific, but they don't. I don't think Hunter and Voskuhl can hold their own with the big men in the West and Amare can't do it all. This is going to be their downfall, only thing that would fix it would be moving Marion or JJ for a serviceable starting center. Nash gives them a running and gunning offense, with sits very well with Marion and Amare, so they will probably be one of the top three teams in fast break points. Another thing they are lacking is defense. Nash or any current/former Mav can't play a lick of defense. Richardson and JJ aren't bad defenders, but they can't stop anyone, maybe limit their production by a couple points, but that's about it. Marion is their best defender, his length and long arms are his biggest advantage over his opponents. Amare is a sub-par defender, he does well against the Duncan's and KG's, but is still young and turnover prone. I think the best matchup to watch when the Lakers play them will be Marion vs Odom, both are very similar players and should be a good matchup, I would say a slight edge would go to Lamar, because he can do more in the post and is a little bit bigger. Malone can stop Amare, but that isn't vice versa, Malone likes to pull some tricks out of the hat against the younger kids. Two good two guards will keep Kobe busy, but I wouldn't expect them to be able to contain Kobe, but Kobe will surely contain them. 
Rank: 2nd best in division 

Kings-an aging team. They are not the same Kings that gave us a run for our money in the Western Conference Finals. Webber is injury prone and not the same, Peja chokes in the playoffs, Christie is old, and they replaced the center to their team with Ostertag. They lost a lot of their role players this summer--Peeler, Wallace, Buford, and Massenburg. So right now, they are looking at a fairly thin bench, Ostertag and Jackson are going to be their stars off the bench. They went from being the deepest team in the Pacific to one of the thinnest. They have missed out on all the good free agents, so it's unlikely they will add anything to their roster, which means all they added this summer was Ostertag, and a few rookies. And on top of things, Peja is unhappy. The Lakers having Vlade will really help us and hurt them, he is what made them run. Bibby will no longer get his wide open shots that were made possible from picks set by Vlade. Christie can't defend Kobe, he is simply too old, his knees won't allow him to move that much, he has slowly gotten slower and declined every season. Peja is going to have problems getting off his shots, because of Odom's long arms which will be in his face. We will see the big difference in having George on him and having Lamar on him. Odom will actually be able to stop him and make him work for every shot he gets. Odom will be able to attack with some ease on the offensive end, I think it is a known fact that Peja is allergic to defense. Malone, even at 41, is better than the walking injury, sometimes called Chris Webber. Webber isn't the same player he once was, injuries have taken their toll on him and that was obvious in the playoffs. He's lost his quickness, hops, and his first step. 
Rank: 3rd best in division 

Clippers-Without Richardson, I see them heading for a top 4 pick in next summer's draft. They replaced him with the walking toothpick, Kittles, who is very frail. They don't have much depth, missed out on the Kobe sweepstakes, they don't have much to show for at their center position, and don't have a true PG that is ready to contribute and start. They lost two of the PG's they did have in free agency, lost a big man, lost Q, and lost a backup big man. It wasn't a very good summer for the Clippers. They wasted their draft pick on a tall PG that won't be ready for a few years, when they needed immediate help at that spot. Basically they have Brand and Maggette, that's about it. If they haven't made the playoffs yet, they won't now. These two aren't enough to carry that team. They have a slew of centers, but none of them are any good, they are going to have some major problems against other team's big men, much like the Suns, they have a very good PF, but no center. They don't exactly matchup well with any team, other than the Hawks and Bobcats. Lakers will have no problem with them, Brand will get his stats, Kobe and Corey will have a showdown, but they have nothing to go against Odom, unless they want Kittles to get dominated. 
Rank: 4th best in division 

Warriors-For some reason J-Rich, Davis, Najera, Fisher, and Foyle doesn't seem like a winning equation. I expect them to have less success than they did last year, losing Dampier only made them thinner. It's going to be a very long season for the Warriors. They have a starting frontcourt that is probably older than the franchise, inexperienced SF, J-Rich at the two, and two backup PG's splitting the minutes of a starter. They have a lot of good compliment and role players, but there is nothing there for them to compliment. J-Rich still hasn't and won't take that role as the leader or the superstar. It will be a hard working team, but not a very good team. No team in the NBA will have any problems against them, as long as they have a decent defender on J-Rich, they are guaranteed an automatic win. But it's going to be a nightmare for the Warriors trying to stop any of the stars in the West or East. On the plus side, Laker fans get to go against Fisher four times a year. 
Rank: 5th best in division


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

Oh yah, and I got more analysis for all ya laker haters. (i've been saving up this info for a day like this)




Ok kiddies, here we go. Division by Division, Team by Team, I am about to go through the entire NBA and pick out our biggest challenges, decide what they are capable of, and analyze their three best players/potential best players. Enjoy... 

Let's start with the Eastern Conference, Atlantic Division: 

The New York Knicks 

Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
ECF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: Yes 


They've got one of the best point guards in the NBA in Stephon Marbury. He's got grreat moves and is less unselfish than most people think. He's a 20 Point and 10 assist per night man. Guards bigger guys... But can sometimes get carried away with his shooting. 

They've got a good scorer with a sweet jumper in Allan Houston, but he's way overpaid for what he's able to contribute. 

They've also got Penny Hardaway, a guy who brings talent to the backcourt, and who can score from outside. Injuries really hurt his career. 

Bottom Line: The Knicks won't pose a threat to our Lakers 


The Boston Celtics 
Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
ECF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: Yes 

The Celtics have Paul Pierce, One of the best shooting guards in the NBA, who can create his shots and hit them from anywhere. He's A threat from beyond the arc. Great Defender, rebounder, and dunker. Great clutch performer. He's a top 20 player, no doubt in my mind. 

They also have LaFrentz, one of the best shot blockers in the eastern conference, and a guy who both creates matchup problems, and can hit the jumper from pretty far out. 

They've also got Payton, but he seems to be in major decline, and who knows if he'll even show up to play. 




Bottom Line: Look for a playoff appearence, but not for the Celtics to get much further than the first round. 


The Toronto Raptors 

Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
ECF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: Maybe 

They've got the most prolific dunker ever to step foot on an NBA court in VInce Carter, a Guy who can also score from almost anywhere in the frontcourt, but who doesnt but much effort on defense and is plagued by injuries. 

They have Jalen Rose, an overpaid, but skilled player, who can score. 

They also have Chris Bosh, a second year player with alot of potential. 

Bottom Line: Vince Carter is a wild Card with the frequent injuries. May not even make the playoffs. 


The New Jersey Nets 

Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
ECF Contendor: Not Anymore 
Playoff Contendor: Probably 

They have arguably the best point guard in the league in Jason Kidd. He's a tough defender, hands out a bunch of assists, and leads point guards in rebounding. A True top 10 player before his surgery, who knows now? 

If Zo comes back, they will have one of the best defensive players in NBA recent history. A former 20 and 10 player, and a force in the low post. 

They also have Richard Jefferson, a potential great in the league. We'll have to see if he lives up to that potential now. 

Bottom Line: Jason Kidd may not recover from his surgery to full health, and after letting K-Mart go, NJ is no longer in any serious contention. 


The Philadelphia 76ers 

Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
ECF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: Not unless Allen Iverson Steps it up (remember, the 76ers didn't even MAKE the playoffs last year. 

The 76ers have an NBA superstar in Allen Iverson, former league MVP. He's one of the top scorers in the league, and extremely fast at that. He'll score from Anywhere. An Overall great player, if sometimes a little too selfish. 

They also have Glen Robinson, a guy who's been putting up 20 points a night since he was a rookie. Good with rebounds, steals, and assits, as well. Not a good ball handler or defensive player, though. 

And they have Todd MacCulloch... "Size and talent in the same package... Good low post moves and soft touch near the rim... Very good hands... Great wingspan... Lacks athleticism... Extremely slow... Foul prone... Defensive attitude was a concern sometimes... Health is an even bigger concern now... Might not play again due to a strange disease." 

Bottom Line: They'll probably make the playoffs this year, but won't go deep. That Finals appearence in 01 was a fluke... 


And now on to the Central Division 



The Detroit Pistons 

Challenge to the Lakers: Yes 
Championship Contendor: Yes 
ECF Contendor: Yes 
Playoff Contendor: Yes 

They have Ben Wallace, one of the best defenders in recent history, who also gets a bunch of boards every night. He's a great shot blocker, and very strong as well. He's also the NBA's best rebounder, despite being severely undersized for the Center position. (Which he is in the top 5 for, IMHO) 

They've also got Sheed. He can hit the three. Practically unblockable. A Good defender, he's one of the best at his position. A little too much faith in his 3 point shot, though. 

I Chose CHauncey Billups instead of Rip Hamilton for the Number 3 position here. He's a great point guard, and Last years FInals MVP, He can hit the three, and is a good defender, and a great free-throw shooter. 

Bottom Line: Almost A lock for the ECF, I would favor them to get to the finals again. 


The Indiana Pacers 

Challenge to the Lakers: Yes 
Championship Contendor: Somewhat 
ECF Contendor: Yes 
Playoff Contendor: Yes 

The Pacers have Jermaine O'Neal, one of the best players in the NBA currently. He's probably the best inside player in the Eastern Conference. The '01-'02 MIP, and now an MVP candidate. Scores, Rebounds, and blocks shots. a 20 and 10 player. Has immensely improved his jumpshot. 

Ron Artest is a defensive powerhouse. Anyone up against him should be a little scared. Gets quite a few steals. Offense has Improved. 

The Pacers also have Johnathan Bender. A Guy at 7 feet playing small forward. Creates huge matchup problems. Nice offense, mediocre defense. 

Bottom Line: Serious Contendors in the East, not very in the finals, however. 


The Milwaukee Bucks 

Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
ECF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: Maybe 

Keith Van Horn is "Has power forward size, but looks better playing the small forward spot... Can win games with his deadly jumper... Has range... Nice low post footwork... Good offensive rebounder... Inconsistent... Very soft on the defensive end." 

Desmond Mason is..."Awesome leaping skills... Grabs a lot of rebounds thanks to that... Has developed a better jump shot... Consistent scorer... Fierce defender... Not great vision of the court... Mediocre ballhandler... Has a great work ethic... Will keep on improving." 

And Michael Redd is..."An emerging star in the NBA... One of the best shooters in the league... A really big threat beyond the arc... Beautiful shooting mechanic... Very quick release... Very explosive." 

(didn't know much about the Bucks...) 

Bottom Line: Not a Serious Contendor 


The Cleveland Cavaliers 

Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
ECF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: Maybe 

Lebron James is just explosive. Good Offensive and Defensive player, and a good shooter too. Good Ballhandling Skills, and quite fast as well. The next Kobe or T-Mac? 

Zydrunas Ilgauskas is tall and talented. He has a nice shooting touch and good rebounding and shot blocking skills. 

Eric Snow is a great perimeter defender. He's good in the open court and a decent shooter, but can't hit the three. 

Bottom Line: May be a serious contendor one day, but not right away. 


The Chicago Bulls 

Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
ECF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: No 

Antonio Davis is Strong and has a great work ethic, and a nice mid-range shot. Good rebounder and defender. 

Chandler and Curry are similar. Both could develop into dominant bigmen, good rebounding, blocking etc. 

Bottom Line: Don't worry about the Bulls next year. 


Now we'll move to the Southeast Division. 


The Miami Heat 

Challenge to the Lakers: Yes 
Championship Contendor: Maybe 
ECF Contendor: Yes 
Playoff Contendor: Yes 

They've now got Shaq. But beyond that, they don't have much depth. Shaq is still the most dominant player in the game, and whether you like it or not, you have to admit that the Heat are sitting pretty if he is REALLY working out as hard as they say. 

Dwayne Wade was previously one of the most promising rookies, and still holds much potential. Hes a good shooter, and a good ball handler. 

Ediie Jones is a good player on both ends of the court. A Good defender and a good scorer. 

Bottom Line: The Heat are one of the only teams that pose a substantial threat to the Lakers. 


The Orlando Magic 

Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
ECF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: No 

They Have Steve Francis, a prolific scorer and one of the leagues best point Guards. 

They have Cuttino Mobley, a great scorer and defender 

And they Have Dwight Howard. A Rookie out of High School who is guaranteed toi get play time. 

Bottom Line: Look for them to be better then last year, but still not great. 


The Washington Wizards 

Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
ECF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: No 

Antawn Jamison "Can play both forward spots... Has the skills to score a lot of points in the low post... Good leaping skills... His jump shot is better now... Not likely to pass the ball much... Plays little defense." 

Gilbert Arenas has a" Nice shot off the dribble... Great quickness... Good slashing skills... Can post up smaller guards... Has really improved his playmaking skills... Can play the two spot... Lacks defensive toughness... One of the best young point guards in the NBA... A potential star." 

Kwame Brown was the "The first high school player in history to be taken with the top overall pick in the NBA Draft... An athletic freak... Very good shot blocker... Good leaping ability... All his game needs to be polished... Foul prone... Has developed an offensive game, but still has a long way to go... Great potential... Still very inconsistent... Doesn't have great hands." 

(I'm not too big of a Wizard fan, hence quotes) 

Bottom Line: Not many teams will have to worry about the Washington Wizards any time soon. 


The Atlanta Hawks 


Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
ECF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: No 

They have Antoine Walker, One of the best all around players in the league. He has a good shot, and nice handling. Can hit the three 

Al Harrington has a"Great attitude... Very enthusiastic... Good size and athleticism... Plays both forward positions... An all-around offensive player... Not a great shooting mechanic, but pretty good accuracy... Great turnaround jumper... A threat on the baseline... Will fight for the ball... Must be more unselfish." 

IMO, theres no one else to rate here. 

Bottom Line: Just How did the Magic lose more games then these guys last year? 


The Charlotte Bobcats 

Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
ECF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: No 

Jahidi white is"Only Shaq would challenge Jahidi White in a thoracic perimeter contest... Really, really wide... Moves well despite his size... Good leaper... Excellent rebounder and shot blocker... Raw offensively." 

Emeka Okafor is "A defensive stalwart... Will block a lot of shots and grab a lot of rebounds... Great positioning and timing... Very intelligent... Bad free-throw shooter... Must keep on developing his offensive game." 

Bottom Line: Expect the title of "Laughingstock of the NBA" to be passed down from the Clippers this year. 



And now the Western Conference 


Let's start out with the Southwest division 


The San Antonio Spurs 

Challenge to the Lakers: Yes 
Championship Contendor: Yes 
WCF Contendor: Yes 
Playoff Contendor: Yes 

The Spurs are equipped with Tim Duncan, one of, if not the best player in the NBA. 2nd only to Shaq in dominance, Duncan is a prolific, scorer, rebounder, shot blocker, and can always find the right shot to make. His only weakness is his free throw shooting. 

The Spurs also have Manu Ginobli. A good shooting guard with decent defense and offense. An All-around player. 

Tony Parker is already one of the best point guards at 22. Look for great things from him and the Spurs in the near future. 

Bottom Line: A title waiting to happen. 


The Memphis Grizzlies 

Challenge to the Lakers: Not Really 
Championship Contendor: No 
WCF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: Maybe 

Pau Gasol could turn into Tim Duncan Jr. in the next few years, except that he has almost no defensive presence. 

Bonzi Wells can score from anywhere, rebound and run the break. He's also a good defender. 

Jason WIlliams is a good shooter and passer. Great on the fastbreak, too. 

Bottom Line: Jerry West really got it together for Memphis. 


The Houston Rockets 

Challenge to the Lakers: Yes 
Championship Contendor: Maybe 
WCF Contendor: Maybe 
Playoff Contendor: Yes 

They've got T-mac. Second only to Kobe in sheer talent. Last years scoring champ, and the record sharer for most threes in a half. A True Superstar. 

They've also got Yao Ming. Is He the next Shaq? Good offense and defense, But the amount of play time is a concern. 

Juwan Howard is"One of Michigan's Fab Five... Strange and effective shooting mechanic... Good back-to-the-basket scorer... A really talented offensive player... Not the greatest rebounder in the world, but a good one... Can put the ball on the floor and finish the fast break... Average defender" 

Bottom Line: It's hit or miss for Houston next year. 


The Dallas Mavericks 


Challenge to the Lakers: In Some Ways 
Championship Contendor: No 
WCF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: Yes 

Without Dirk Nowitzki, Dallas wouldn't be in such a good position. He can hit the three, is great on offense, great post game. 

Michael Finley is a Power guard who is full of strength. Good outside shot, and can shoot over defenders. 

Jerry Stackhouse is a huge threat one on one, and a threat from the baseline. Very Dangerous on isolation sets. Doesn't have a great jump shot, but still scores. 

Bottom Line: Not a Championship Team. Yet. 


The New Orleans Hornets 


Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
WCF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: No 

Baron Davis, arguably the leagues best point guard, is on this team. He can hit the three, and creates some mathcup problems. Has an unstoppable drive. A Great Player. Injuries may play a role in whether or not he plays his fullest next year. 

Jamal Mashburn is "A matchup nightmare... Very few small forwards feel so comfortable in the low post... Good outside shooter... Nice fadeaway jumper... Grabs more rebounds that most power forwards... Passes the ball well... Not a great defender... Injury prone." 

Jamal Magloire has "Very good bulk... Great wingspan... Very aggresive... Works hard... Talented on both sides of the court... Has become one of the top centers in the league." 

Bottom Line Barely made the playoffs last year, won't be so lucky this year. 


Lets move on to the Northwest Division 


The Minnesota Timberwolves 

Challenge to the Lakers: Yes 
Championship Contendor: Yes 
WCF Contendor: Yes 
Playoff Contendor: Yes 

Kevin Garnett (Last years MVP) Is a top 5 player. Maybe top 3. Great scoring, rebounds, assits, steals, shotblocking, offense, defense, dunking. Simply great. 

Latrell Sprewell, although on the downside of his career, is still a top 25 player, with great offense and good defense. 

Sam Cassel, though not as spunky as in his Houston days, is still , in many peoples minds, a top 5 point guard, although he shoots first. 

Bottom Line: If not the Spurs, then I'd pick the timberwolves to win it all next year. 


The Denver Nuggets 

Challenge to the Lakers: SOmewhat 
Championship Contendor: No 
WCF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: Yes 

Kenyon Martin is an defensive monster. He's an alley-oop waiting to happen. He's the Nuggets best bet at the playoffs. 

Andre Miller is one of the best playmakers in the league. A Great passer. His outside shot lacks consistency, and he can't hit the three, but he's an excellent ballhandler. Likes to drive to the hoop. 

Carmelo Anthony is the Western Equivalent of Lebron James. Young, Athletic, and a Superstar in the making, he plays good offenses and defense. 



Bottom Line: Probably won't make it past the first round. 


The Utah Jazz 

Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
WCF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: Wild Card 

Andrei Kirilenko is an incredible defender and a star in the making. He can post, or take the outside shot. 

Carlos Boozer really stepped up his game in the Olympics, and will likely continue to do so. 

Carlos Arroyo is"Quite a talented playmaker... Great quickness... Good scorer... Dribbles too much sometimes... Not a threat from beyond the arc." 

Bottom Line: May just make the playoffs, but won't go far. 


The Portland Tral Blazers 

Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
WCF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: No 

Shareef Abdur-Rahim is An all-around, All-Star player. He plays both of the forward positions. A Fake master. Good offense, mediocre defense, not a leader. 

Darius Miles is "One of the most prolific dunkers in the NBA... Could not be any other way with those long arms and those leaping skills... Ballhandling? No problem... Shooting? That is something he really has to work on... Very skinny... Can play four positions... Runs the floor well... Has good defensive and playmaking skills... Very inconsistent so far in the NBA." 

Nick Van Exel is "Extremely talented... A shoot-first, pass-second type of point guard... Can play the shooting guard spot... Enjoys the run-and-shoot game... Will have some up and downs in the same night... Poor defender... Great ballhandler... A clutch player." 

Bottom Line: Look for a repeat performance from last year. 


The Seattle Supersonics 


Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
WCF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: No 

Ray Allen is a great scorer. He's a good defender. He's not on par with T-Mac and Kobe, but wants to be paid as if he is. Great Shooting Mechanic. A Pure Shooter. Dangerous from the outside, and on the drive. 

Rashard Lewis has "Excellent shooting skills... Excels in transition game... Good rebounding ability... Has some post game... With that size, that athleticism, those ballhandling skills and that first step, he should drive to the basket more often... Lacks aggressiveness... Very soft." 

Vitaly Potapenko is "Very big... Soft hands and good footwork on the low post... Brings strength on the boards." 

Bottom Line: The fans are going to be sleepless in Seattle again. ( ) 


And now on to the Pacific division, Home of your Los Angeles Lakers 


The Sacremento Kings 

Challenge to the Lakers: Yes 
Championship Contendor: No 
WCF Contendor: Probably not 
Playoff Contendor: Yes 

Chris Webber is a 20-10-5-2 player. But the injuries have hurt his career. Will he ever be the old Chris Webber that led his Kings to the WCF again? 

Mike Bibby is one of the NBA's best point guards, and has great knowledge of the game. He's great off the dribble, and has arguably the best crossover in the NBA. average defense, though. 

Peja Stojakovic is perhaps the NBA's best shooter. Creates his own shot and hits it. He's got a great jumper. Not afraid of contact in the paint, and can score there. Runs the floor well, and has improved defensively. Has a reputation for choking in the big games. 

Bottom Line: Will the Kings ever return to the status they had 3 years ago? 


The Phoenix Suns 

Challenge to the Lakers: Somewhat 
Championship Contendor: No 
WCF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: Yes 

Shawn Marion has "Outstanding leaping skills... Jumps high and many times in a short period of time... That's a good thing if you want to grab a rebound... At 6-7, he grabs 10 per night... Ugly shooting mechanic... His accuracy has improved... Drives to the basket without fear... Great defender... Guards multiple positions... Never gets tired... Quite an underrated player." 

Steve Nash is "One of the most creative players in the league... Scores almost more than 15 points and delivers nearly eight assists per night... Knows how to make fast breaks successful... Can create his own (sometimes tricky) shots... Simply great from the three-point line... Makes no mistake from the charity stripe... Mediocre defender." 

Amare Stoudamire is a potential star for the Suns. His defense needs some polish, But his offense is great, he's strong, and is a monster dunk waiting to happen. 

Bottom Line: Expect perhaps a first round entrance and exit. 


The Golden State Warriors 

Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
WCF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: No 

Dale Davis is a hard worker, a rebounder, and a good defensive player, but isn't very good on offense. 

Adonal Foyle is a shot blocking machine, but not good offensively and awful from the charity stripe. A good personality for the locker room, however. 

Jason Richardson is one of the NBA's best dunkers. He's a 3-pointer threat, but must improve his mid range shots. Not great Defense. 

Bottom Line: Not alot more then last year will happen... 

The Los Angeles Clippers 

Challenge to the Lakers: No 
Championship Contendor: No 
WCF Contendor: No 
Playoff Contendor: No 

Elton Brand is undersized for his position,but a great rebounder anyway. averages about 20 ppg. Has good moves. Alot of blocks, a 20-10 player. 

Kerry Kittles "Runs the floor like few other players in the NBA... Gets a lot of points on the fast break... Very quick hands... Always an offensive threat... More than decent shooter... Doesn't have the recognition he deserves." 

Corey Maggette is an " Outstanding athlete... Both an explosive and finesse player... Can dunk on you or nail a three-pointer... Plays with a lot of energy... Tough defender... Foul prone... A player to watch out for." 

Bottom Line: Nothing new here, except for Kittles. 


The Los Angeles Lakers 

(This is an unbiased opinion, looking from the position of someone who is neutral, and not biased toward the Lakers... don't take me for a hater) 

Challenge to the Lakers: n/a 
Championship Contendor: Probably Not 
WCF Contendor: Probably Not 
Playoff Contendor: Yes 

Kobe Bryant is the best player in the NBA. Nothing will change that for right now. Attacks the basket, plays great defense and offense, can hit the three, and has excellent handles. Charismatic. The clutchest player in the NBA. Will be a legend. 

Lamar Odom is finally realizing his boundless potential. He can play any position except for center, and can play those positions at above average standards. A triple-double waiting to happen. 

Caron Butler is "Constantly compared to Paul Pierce... Has the even more athleticism and the same physical strength... Likes to go to the hole... Rebounds well... Has a good post game... Quick hands... Good in the open court... Must improve his ballhandling... Jump shot needs refinement... Very aggressive... Has the talent and desire to be a star in the league... A troubled past and a brilliant future." 

Bottom Line: We'll all have to see what the Lakeshow is capable of next year. 


If I had to rate the top ten teams, it would be like this: 

[1]Minnesota Timberwolves 
[2]San Antonio Spurs 
[3]Detroit Pistons 
[4]Houston Rockets/Los Angeles Lakers 
[5]Miami Heat 
[6]Indiana Pacers 
[7]Sacramento Kings 
[8]Dallas Mavericks 
[9]Phoenix Suns 
[10]Denver Nuggets


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> 
> Atkins. He is a very good backup PG, but I don't have a lot of faith in him as a starter. He is a decent defender and a good shooter.


Chucky is a pretty horid defender, but an underrated shooter. He's not really a pure point guard- which is OK because Kobe, Odom, and Vlade are all exceptional passers for their positions- and Chucky is a very nice perimter compliment.

I don't think the Lakers will be nearly as bad as everybody seems to think they will be- they are going to score a TON of points, but I think there defense could kill them in the end, if Malone doesn't play they will be very poor up front on the defensive end and there are too many great power forwards in the West to get away with that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> Lakers-The clear cut, best team in this division. Lakers have youth and depth this year. This team is one move away from being a title contender, whether or not we will see such a move is still debatable. The Lakers only have one weakness and that's at the PG spot, currently a backup PG is in the starting rotation. Vlade is still a very good center, can flop, play D, rebound, run the pick and roll, make some jumpers, and play 25 minutes a night. Mihm is a good backup, better than the other backups in this division, he is a twig, but that can be worked on. Malone is one of the best power forwards in the game, even now. He proved against Duncan, Yao, and KG that he still had it, could play with the best, stop them, and produce on the offensive end against them. Odom is the walking mismatch, only a couple of players in the NBA won't have a problem guarding him. He is the size of a PF and plays like a SF. He has great ball handling skills, can score easily, can play in the post or mid range, can attack the basket, rebound, stop his opponent, and alter shots with his long arms. Kobe is one of the top three players in the NBA. He is the hardest two guard to defend against, because of his array of moves, he is almost impossible to stop, is one of the best scorers in the game, and can shut you down with his defense (I think T-Mac can attest to that one for us). And back to the weakness, Atkins. He is a very good backup PG, but I don't have a lot of faith in him as a starter. He is a decent defender and a good shooter. He will get burned by other PGs. But each team in the Pacific has a weakness or two in their starting lineup, and this is the Lakers weakness. The bench makes up for it though, it is one of the best benches the Lakers have had. Caron Butler will get almost all the minutes behind Odom and Kobe, he is a capable starter and can put up numbers and do it in bunches. Grant is a very hard working, tough, big man, probably one of the top bigs coming off the bench in the NBA, easily the best backup big man in the Pacific. Like I said, Mihm is a twig, but is still good. Jones is a good defender and a decent shooter. Rush is a solid backup, he is a very good shooter, but will probably see fewer minutes this season with Butler on the team. Luke is a great bench player. He has tremendous passing skill, great court vision, and the perfect play maker to have on the court. Sasha, Bobbitt, Cook, and George will all see minutes every now and then, but due to the incredible depth, they won't see a whole lot of playing time, unless a blowout.
> Rank: best in division
> 
> ...


I agree with the one premise of this whole post and that is the Lakers are and can win the division. The 2nd post is real suspect especially the part about the Wizards who will make the playoffs.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> The Los Angeles Lakers
> 
> (This is an unbiased opinion, looking from the position of someone who is neutral, and not biased toward the Lakers... don't take me for a hater)
> ...


If the lakers are a top 5 team in the nba accoring to your ratings...how do they not qualify as a WCF, or Finals champion contender? You say you're neutral, but the opinions expressed don't seem that way when you are comparing every team's threat to the lakers. 

Another thing...Just cuz someone compares players doesn't mean that they are just like em': Harlod Miner-Michael Jordan. I could name more if i really wanted to, but to say that caron butler is even close to the stature as paul pierce is ludacris. You are aware that he's on the lakers now, and will have an even less role in the offense and defense than in miami? 

Lamar Odom has potential, but in the nba, we hear that all the time. While i believe he's a good player, he will not be an all star in the west by either fan voting, or coaches. as far as i'm concerned, the lakers are lucky if they get in the top 5 in the west. let alone top 10-15 in the league.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

lakers can win their division but unless im mistaken they're in the same division as the kings, and the kings are the better team out of the two imo... w/ or w/o webber their chemistry is better


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*



> Originally posted by <b>O2K</b>!
> lakers can win their division but unless im mistaken they're in the same division as the kings, and the kings are the better team out of the two imo... w/ or w/o webber their chemistry is better



Such a great post man. Do you have anything to back it up or are you just saying because you are a blind fan.

The reason they arn't a finals contender this year is because of too many ??? marks. Next year I expect a lot more from them. Also if the Lakers was in the east they would be finals contenders being an athletic team now but they are in the loaded west.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not a kings fan at all, for i care the kings can blow the season, im just saying from speculation just like you, the kings have made very few moves this year (losing vlade i think is the only big one that matter) and with brad miller they have a great replacement, and judging from last year they were in the top 5 in the west, and i believe because of the lack of movement for the kings they'll be around there as well.... and Saying "if the lakers were in the east they would be finals contenders" is no big deal, if portland was in the east they would be in the playoffs easily..... there are no guarntees this year, and honestly from where i stand i dont see the lakers being better than the kings judging that webber is healthy


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you think the Lakers also have many question marks?

Here i'll give you 5 ???

1) Will Kobe try to be a one-man show and ruin the Lakers chance
2) Will Lamar stay off the wacky tobaccy or will he get back into it.
3) Can Caron Butler return to rookie season form?
4) Is Briant Grant way too undersized to be effective in the West
5) They have no real PG, how will that affect them


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Los Angeles Lakers* - Second to only Sacramento in this division. They traded away Shaq so they don't really have a good center anymore, which will hurt them in the West. No Vlade doesnt count. Malones not even definately coming back, but if he does he will be very helpful. However, if he leaves you will really be lacking defense in the frontcourt. Who have you got? Mihm?. Then there is the recently acquired 4 Lakers. Vlade, Lamar, Caron & Grant. Vlade is still one of the best passing big men in the league and thats about it. He can flop but he isnt a great rebounder. Hopefully for the Lakers, he will be a good locker room prescence. Lamar Odom had an awesome seaason last year, first real year when he was bugged by the law or drugs or alcohol. But, can he stay off it for another year and will he be as effective in the West. Caron Butler was plagued by a knee injury last year and didnt really play that well. He couldnt get into the form he was in in his Rookie Year. Will his knee be fine for this year and can he regain the form from his Rookie Year? Who knows? If he can, thats awesome news for the Lakers, he can score, rebound and defend. Briant Grant played Center for the Heat, who are in the East. Briant Grant *will not* be able to player center as affectively as he did for the Heat. In the West he will be severly undersized and that will hurt him. If he can play the PF spot, good for him. He's a great rebounder. Then we get to Mr. Bryant! The guy is arguably one of the best players in the NBA, him and TMac are the hardest two guards to defend and is also one of the best defending guards. The problem is that Kobe has a bit of an ego problem, will he try to take the Lakers to the playoffs as a team leader, or will he try to make the Lakers *his and his only* team which could cause some problems. Hopefully, he'll be a team leader. The one position that the Lakers are struggling is PG. I think your starting PG is Chucky Atkins, who would be really good. Oh wait sorry, I thought I wrote back-up PG. Chucky Aktins is a good back-up point guard but I doubt ge will be a decent starter.
The Lakers have an awesome bench, one of the "better" benches in the league. You will have Caron Butler who (if healthy) will be vying for the 6th man award. He will get alot of backup minutes at SF and SG. You also have Brian Grant who could come in and get a few rebounds at the PF spot but won't be able to stay in for too long because he's undersized. But a good backup (but a bad starter). Then you have the not-so-great guys who are still very important to the team. There is Chris Mihm who is very athletic and is a good defender, could come in and get a block and then go back out. Kareem Rush could turn into a quality player as he is a great shooter, not much else he's good at be he's a great shooter (6/7 baby). But like radronOmega said, will see limited minutes thanks to Butler. Luke Walton can be something special, he's a good 7th or 8th man. Devean George is also still capable of getting some playing time but will also suffer due to Butlers arrival. Then you have the end of the bench who will get a few minutes a game if lucky. Sasha, Jumaine, Cook, Bobbit.
Rank: The Lakers should worry less about the Kings and should start to look over their shoulder at the Suns who also have a good chance. 2nd in their division is my prediction

*Phoenix Suns* - What did happen to the Suns last year? They had a good nucleus with some nice backups yet still had one of the worst records in the West. Hopefully this year will be different, from what I've heard, Amare seems to be fine and will have a dominating season and IMO I think he will get a few MVP 5th place votes. For the later half of last year, the Suns lacked a true PG but they got Steve Nash away from Dallas ( :upset: ). They also probably have the best combination of wing-players in the league. All-Star forward Shawn Marion who can bring 18-9-3-2-2 (which is a rarity) and newly found star Joe Johnson who played a staggering amount of minutes last year, Joe can even play the point if needed. Then you have Quentin Richardson who will be vying for 6th man of the year and you have to think that he is a front runner. Does this team remind you of last years Mavericks? PG: Nash/Nash. SG: JJ/Daniels: SF: Marion/Finley. PF: Amare/Dirk. C: Hunter/Bradley. Now i'm not saying this team is as good as the 2003-2004 Mavericks, but im saying I think they may play like it. Both teams (IMO) will have to outscore opposing teams to be a big chance of winning and they both won't really rely on defense. Both teams center also suck. But where the Mavs get them is the bench. Phoenixs bench isn't the greatest bench. You have Zarko who hasnt been the same since the Fortson incident. Theres Leandrinho who will get some good minutes and is quite a good player, but there's no real position for him as he's not quite a PG and not quite a SG. . Phoenix also has Maciej Lampe who should also get some quality playing time at C if needed, he can turn into a great player. Then we get to scrub town, Voshkul, Eisley, Casey Jacobson and Yuta Tubase (who probably wont get any time). Another way I see this team like the Mavs is that if the Suns get into the playoffs, they wont do much damage and be kicked out first round.
Rank: Chasing the Lakers for the 2nd spot (close race)

*Sacramento Kings * I also agree with radronOmega when he says that this Kings team is not the team that the Kings fielded last year. There is tension in the locker room with Peja and Webber. Vlade is not there and this pisses Peja off, Peja even asked for a trade (who knows the reason? Webber/Vlade) but said he will stick with his team in honour. So the big question is "Is a disgruntled Peja good enough". Can Peja keep playing the way he did last year before Webber got back? But this time can he play that way with Webber aswell? Honestly, I dont think so. I still think they are good enough to win the pacific but I doubt they can do much in the playoffs. Peja will probably choke again. You might be thinking "why do you think they'll win then" and its a very simple answer. The Sacramento Kings have the best lineup in the Pacific division and "relatively" good chemistry (except you know who and you know who v.2). I see Bibby having somewhat a breakout year and making the all-star team. He will need to step up now that the Kings have lost a few role players (Peeler, Massenberg, Wallace, Vlade) and I think he will score some of those points. Then you have Doug Christie, one of the best perimeter defenders in the league even though he's quite old, he can still "hold" the Kobes, Tmac from going off against them. You also have Brad Miller who is possibly the 2nd or 3rd best Center in the game, heres a guy who is a triple double threat every night which is quite the rarity. Sacramento biggest weakness if their bench. Sure they have a front-runner for 6th man of the year in Bobby Jackson who's returning from injury. But who else do they have? Kevin Martin and Ricky Minard? Two unproved rookies who wont be very spectacular. But I see Kevin Martin having a Josh Howard role, emerging as a major steal and being very useful. You also have Greg Ostertag who is a good defensive presence to take up space in the middle (he even said that himself) to backup Brad Miller. Then there's David Blunthenthal who is very unproven and will probably ending up keeping the bench warm
Rank: Winners of the Pacific division by a few games

I only did those three teams because they have the best chance for winning the Pacific division


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> the Lakers will WIN their division


is this as certain as the US olympic gold in basketball?


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>O2K</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> im not a kings fan at all, for i care the kings can blow the season, im just saying from speculation just like you, the kings have made very few moves this year (losing vlade i think is the only big one that matter) and with brad miller they have a great replacement, and judging from last year they were in the top 5 in the west, and i believe because of the lack of movement for the kings they'll be around there as well.... and Saying "if the lakers were in the east they would be finals contenders" is no big deal, if portland was in the east they would be in the playoffs easily..... there are no guarntees this year, and honestly from where i stand i dont see the lakers being better than the kings judging that webber is healthy


I was talking about the east coast thing because some one else asked why I said the Lakers wouldn't win the championship this year but still be a top 5/6 team in the league. 


As for you Diablo can you say anything informational or are you going to insult me some more??


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

You got this from LG...

Anyway, I don't see the Lakers winning the division, but it's possible.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> Lakers-The clear cut, best team in this division. Lakers have youth and depth this year. This team is one move away from being a title contender, whether or not we will see such a move is still debatable. The Lakers only have one weakness and that's at the PG spot, currently a backup PG is in the starting rotation. Vlade is still a very good center, can flop, *play D, rebound,* run the pick and roll, make some jumpers, and play 25 minutes a night. Mihm is a good backup, *better than the other backups in this division,* he is a twig, but that can be worked on. *Malone is one of the best power forwards in the game*, even now. He proved against Duncan, Yao, and KG that he still had it, could play with the best, stop them, and produce on the offensive end against them. Odom is the walking mismatch, *only a couple of players in the NBA won't have a problem guarding him*. He is the size of a PF and plays like a SF. He has great ball handling skills, can score easily, can play in the post or mid range, can attack the basket, rebound, stop his opponent, and alter shots with his long arms. Kobe is one of the top three players in the NBA. He is the hardest two guard to defend against, because of his array of moves, he is almost impossible to stop, is one of the best scorers in the game, and can shut you down with his defense (I think T-Mac can attest to that one for us). And back to the weakness, Atkins. He is a very good backup PG, but I don't have a lot of faith in him as a starter. He is a decent defender and a good shooter. He will get burned by other PGs. But each team in the Pacific has a weakness or two in their starting lineup, and this is the Lakers weakness. The bench makes up for it though, it is one of the best benches the Lakers have had. Caron Butler will get almost all the minutes behind Odom and Kobe, he is a capable starter and can put up numbers and do it in bunches. Grant is a very hard working, tough, big man, probably one of the top bigs coming off the bench in the NBA, easily the best backup big man in the Pacific. Like I said, Mihm is a twig, but is still good. Jones is a good defender and a decent shooter. Rush is a solid backup, he is a very good shooter, but will probably see fewer minutes this season with Butler on the team. Luke is a great bench player. He has tremendous passing skill, great court vision, and the perfect play maker to have on the court. Sasha, Bobbitt, Cook, and George will all see minutes every now and then, but due to the incredible depth, they won't see a whole lot of playing time, unless a blowout.
> Rank: best in division
> 
> ...


OK I'll just go in the order of the bold...

1. Vlade can't play defense OR rebound... That's pretty obvious

2.Mihm is not even close to the best backup C in the divison...

3.Malone is good but not one of the best power forwards in the game...

4.Nobody ever had a problem guarding Odom when he was a SF in the past, why would it be impossible now...

5.You say the Suns have no chemistry yet you fail to mention that the Lakers are going to have to play a entirely different style and almost all of last years team is gone.

6.Malone can stop Amare but Amare can't stop Malone? Are you on crack?

7.Remind me... What do the playoffs have to do with winning the division? O that's right...

8.The Center on our team is Brad Miller... A much needed upgrade to be a starter, so the Kings don't get off to their slow starts when Brad came off the bench.

9.Bibby didn't get **** from Vlade... Everybody knows that, Bibby worked off of Brad Miller, and when Webber comes back everyone knows Bibby and Webber get their shots off eachother... Vlade had very little to do with the success of Bibby...

10.Peja won't have many problems with Odom... You seem to forget that Peja is 6'10... It's not like Odom towers over him... And Peja is not allergic to defense.

11.Malone is not better than Webber. He may have a better contract but in no way shape or form is he better than Webber. In fact... Didn't someone just have knee surgery? Yet Webber is the injured one... But Malone is going to be perfectly healed right? 

The rest I didn't bother to read because everyone knows the Warriors and Clippers have no chance... The second post is just ridiculously riddled with stupid comments... And it's contender... Not contendor... And wow I really hope you didn't take that much time writing those two posts... Cuz wow...


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*



> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> You got this from LG...
> 
> Anyway, I don't see the Lakers winning the division, but it's possible.



Where did I say I wrote this??? I said 

Oh yah, and I got more analysis for all ya laker haters. (i've been saving up this info for a day like this)

Did I say I wrote this no. You assumed it. You're a pessemistic Laker fan you know because I've read your post a lot and they are flat out negative.:upset: You remind me of espn board members and democrats. It's sad.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: No need to get mad.
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

At least credit the place you got it from. I don't see anywhere in your posts that shows credit to anyone, which makes it seem you made this analysis all by yourself.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*tone it down big fella, tone it down*

Hov aint a pessimist, hes just a realist. There is a difference. And anyway I couldn't even read through that post with all that homerism in there, please tone it down my son :jam:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: tone it down big fella, tone it down*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> Hov aint a pessimist, hes just a realist. There is a difference. And anyway I couldn't even read through that post with all that homerism in there, please tone it down my son :jam:


At least you understand!
 

And how am I pessimistic when I said that it's *possible* that the Lakers can win the division?
Do you think I'm hoping they lose?

pes·si·mism Audio pronunciation of "pessimistic" ( P ) Pronunciation Key (ps-mzm)
n.

1. A *tendency to stress the negative or unfavorable or to take the gloomiest possible view*: “We have seen too much defeatism, too much pessimism, too much of a negative approach” (Margo Jones).

I can't believe I actually rated you 5 stars a while back.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: tone it down big fella, tone it down*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> Hov aint a pessimist, hes just a realist. There is a difference. And anyway I couldn't even read through that post with all that homerism in there, please tone it down my son :jam:


\


Oh another mindless person who doesn't even wanna reply to the post with facts but blind opinions without any backing up to it. Come on people I know you are better then that. Stop your homerism excuses argue back or you are just defeating yourselves and proving my point.


Sackings i'm working on a VERY VERY VERY special reply to your post just from me. It'll be ready by tomorrow at the latest.


And by the way Clublakers.com OWNS lakersground.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: tone it down big fella, tone it down*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> 
> And by the way Clublakers.com OWNS lakersground.


BBB.net > all. :yes:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

1) Kid at can write this, we should give respect to him.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 1) Kid at can write this, we should give respect to him.


Sorry John, but he didn't write it. :dead:

Just make one of your classic posts to save this thread, yeah?


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: tone it down big fella, tone it down*



> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> BBB.net > all. :yes:



Actually BBB.net is full of Kobe haters, Tmac lovers, AK47 lovers(I think he's the best sf currently but you guys take it to another notch), and anti americans.

I come to this place for the olympics and the constant activity.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: tone it down big fella, tone it down*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont let the door hit you in the ***.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: tone it down big fella, tone it down*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont let the door hit you in the ***.


Thanks for being supportive. Who said I was leaving that would be mean because Kobe haters would have nothing to think about if I leave.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: tone it down big fella, tone it down*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> Who said I was leaving that would be mean because Kobe haters would have nothing to think about if I leave.


Don't give yourself too much credit now.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Man, no love for my really long post which *I wrote myself* ?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: tone it down big fella, tone it down*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for being supportive. Who said I was leaving that would be mean because Kobe haters would have nothing to think about if I leave.


I can respect that. I dont agree with your thinking about the Lakers, but the site would be alot less fun if everyone thought the same about everything.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Man, no love for my really long post which *I wrote myself* ?


*R-STAR STILL LOVES YOU*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Well then I better be the Down Under Connection in your sig


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

This is for the smart arse Kings fan who thinks he can debate me.




Quote: 
1. Vlade can't play defense OR rebound... That's pretty obvious 


Since you think it is so incredibly obvious, to you at least, please explain. Vlade averaged 5.7 rebounds a game in 28.6 minutes. He's no Ben Wallace, but that is a solid average, considering Miller was there attacking the basket every play. Or when Webber was healthy, he was under the basket trying to jump 1/2 an inch or so to get a board. 

If he can't defend, then why did his opponents only average 11.3 points against him, when he played 30+ minutes? If he can't defend, then why is Shaq always in foul trouble when he goes against him, in two of the three times they faced off last season, Shaq finished with 5 fouls. Vlade flops, but that is a form of defense. It results in a foul on the other center or at least, that team turning the ball over. 

Quote: 
2.Mihm is not even close to the best backup C in the divison... 

Ok, then you tell me who's better? This should be good for a laugh. Who's his competition? Suns have Hunter, he was waived by the Cavs, this should tell you something (3.2 PPG & 2.9 RPG). You will probably say Ostertag, since you are a Queens lover/Laker hater, the numbers he put up were because he was starting, he will be playing behind Miller and will be getting 1/3 of the minutes (6.8 PPG & 7.4 RPG). How about the multi-million dollar man, Foyle, they wasted a Dampier sized contract on potential and his attitude, he sucks (3.1 PPG & 3.3 RPG). Or are you thinking it will be the 4 centers that the Clipps have? News flash: three of them are former Hawks, this should tell you something. I am guessing Zeljko will be their backup (3.8 PPG & 2.4 RPG). Ok, how are any of these better than Chris Mihm? Stats would tend to disagree with you and I will believe stats over some unknowledgeable Kings fan any day. 

Quote: 
3.Malone is good but not one of the best power forwards in the game... 

Duncan, KG, J. O'Neal, Dirk (all offense), Pau, and Malone are the top PF's in the NBA. You don't count being a top 5 PF, being one of the best. I would personally say he is the 4th best, but some are attracted to all offense players, you are probably one of them being a Peja fan. Malone is the reason the Lakers made it past the first round of the playoffs, second round, and WCF. IF he was healthy, the Lakers would be the ones with the trophy right now, have no doubt about that. Malone held his own against Yao, KG, and TD--top of the three big men in the game. He didn't stop there, he also put up some offense himself, took those players out of their element, grabbed boards, and hustled more than anyone else out there. I bet you rank the one legged time out caller about Malone, but that's called Kings blind biased. 

Quote: 
4.Nobody ever had a problem guarding Odom when he was a SF in the past, why would it be impossible now... 

Uh, hate to inform you, but Odom played PF with the Heat. 

Quote: 
5.You say the Suns have no chemistry yet you fail to mention that the Lakers are going to have to play a entirely different style and almost all of last years team is gone. 

What team won't have chemistry problems next season? I think the fact that almost every team in the NBA has revamped, reloaded, or lost players will take the whole chemistry issue out of the equation for a lot of teams. But you have to have talent and depth, one of the two won't get you far, Suns have no bench. If you have a talented roster through, you can make it far. Look at the Lakers last year, no chemistry and they made it to the Finals. 

Quote: 
6.Malone can stop Amare but Amare can't stop Malone? Are you on crack? 

Once again, I will let stats speak for me. The only time they played against each other, here are the stats. 
Malone-18 points & 12 rebounds 
Amare-13 points & 6 minutes 

Amare averages 20 & 9, so did Malone stop him?...Yes 
Malone averages 13 and 8, did Amare stop him?...No 

Quote: 
9.Bibby didn't get **** from Vlade... Everybody knows that, Bibby worked off of Brad Miller, and when Webber comes back everyone knows Bibby and Webber get their shots off eachother... Vlade had very little to do with the success of Bibby... 

You're right, that was someone else out there all season setting picks for Bibby that was wearing #21. This is what is called Kings fan denial, you act like Vlade didn't do anything for your team, because he's gone now. When in fact, he ran that team. 

Quote: 
10.Peja won't have many problems with Odom... You seem to forget that Peja is 6'10... It's not like Odom towers over him... And Peja is not allergic to defense. 

In case you have never seen Lamar Odom, he is very long, as long as KG. Long arms always give shooters fits. 

Peja is one of the worst defenders in the league, he has never stopped anyone. If you insist on buying into this BS, I will dig up stats like I have to prove your other points wrong, but owning someone gets tiring after awhile, so I imagine you might just want to take my word on this one. 

Quote: 
11.Malone is not better than Webber. He may have a better contract but in no way shape or form is he better than Webber. In fact... Didn't someone just have knee surgery? Yet Webber is the injured one... But Malone is going to be perfectly healed right? 

Malone is a better defender, better on offense, and a better overall player. Malone was out once, for the first time of having a bad injury in his entire career. While it seems Webber is the second coming of Grant Hill. There are three things you can count on every year--death, taxes, and Webber missing some games due to an injury. Malone said he wasn't returning unless he was 100%, and he has said he is coming back, meaning he is fully healed. Webber came back when he was about 5% and it was obvious watching him trying to play. 

Oh yeah, I tend to remember some PF for the Kings getting owned by KG and the Wolves, and he looked a lot like Webber. Malone played the same PF and didn't have nearly as many problems against him, and actually limited KG to some degree.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

isnt it past your bed time?



and no vlade is an average defender at best, remember he's a year older and a year slower, didnt odom play sf for the clips? Odom still has alot of prove before he's considered a star imo, and i think odom would have more problems guarding peja than peja guarding odom considering peja moves gracefully w/o the ball......


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Vlade wasn't much worse of a defender than Webber was last year. Karl Malone was a much better defender last season, injured or not, than Webber was at any point during the season. Mihm and Ostertag are both scrubs, but the centers in this league are so pathetic that these two players are actually the best backup centers in the Pacific. Flip a coin between the two; both foul a lot, both rebound well in limited minutes, both block shots every now and then.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> This is for the smart arse Kings fan who thinks he can debate me.
> 
> Quote:
> ...


Backup C's in the division:
Greg Ostertag
Adonal Foyle
Chris Mihm
Steven Hunter




> Quote:
> 3.Malone is good but not one of the best power forwards in the game...
> 
> Duncan, KG, J. O'Neal, Dirk (all offense), Pau, and Malone are the top PF's in the NBA. You don't count being a top 5 PF, being one of the best. I would personally say he is the 4th best, but some are attracted to all offense players, you are probably one of them being a Peja fan. Malone is the reason the Lakers made it past the first round of the playoffs, second round, and WCF. IF he was healthy, the Lakers would be the ones with the trophy right now, have no doubt about that. Malone held his own against Yao, KG, and TD--top of the three big men in the game. He didn't stop there, he also put up some offense himself, took those players out of their element, grabbed boards, and hustled more than anyone else out there. I bet you rank the one legged time out caller about Malone, but that's called Kings blind biased.


Hahah now thats homerism. The best Power Forwards in the league are: (no particular order)

Kevin Garnett
Tim Duncan
Dirk Nowitzki
Elton Brand
Jermaine O'Neal
Amare Stoudemire
Zach Randolph
Pau Gasol
Carlos Boozer
Antoine Walker
Chris Webber
Tyson Chandler*
Kenyon Martin
Drew Gooden*
Ben Wallace/Rasheed Wallace
Shareef Abdur Rahim
Chris Bosh
* = Debatable


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> This is for the smart arse Kings fan who thinks he can debate me.


Where did you copy this one from? Club Lakers? LakersGround?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> This is for the smart arse Kings fan who thinks he can debate me.
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus christ man do you read this to yourself when you type? My god Malone is the FOURTH BEST POWER FORWARD IN THE NBA?! It boggles my mind how anyone can be so insanely out of control... I'll give you a few who are better than Malone... KG Duncan Randolph K-Mart JO Dirk Webber Brand Pau Boozer Rasheed Wallace Antoine Walker Amare

Is that stat of Amare scoring 13 points in 6 minutes true? Because if it is that is hardly stopping anyone... I think you meant rebounds... And one game doesn't mean ****... Hey uh... Malone is better on offense... JESUS... Wow my god man... And EHL is right... Come to think of it, there are no really good backup C's in the Pacific... Not a testament to Mihms greatness, just the Pacifics weakness at backup 5... O and as far as what people averaged against Vlade... THEY ARE CENTERS!!!! There are only 2 centers left in the NBA that can do ANYTHING... One is Yao and the other is Shaq... That's it... Those defensive numbers mean jack... Once you said Malone was the fourth best power forward in the NBA... :cthread:


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Jesus christ man do you read this to yourself when you type? My god Malone is the FOURTH BEST POWER FORWARD IN THE NBA?! It boggles my mind how anyone can be so insanely out of control... I'll give you a few who are better than Malone... KG Duncan Randolph K-Mart JO Dirk Webber Brand Pau Boozer Rasheed Wallace Antoine Walker Amare
> ...



As I recall it was Malone who was being a ***** in Yao's arse not Shaq. Karl brings many intangibles Dirk and others don't. He does the little things that's why I put him so high up. He's not a cancer(like webber) he plays hard nosed D(unlike Dirk). 


Oh yah if you're so pissed off about the stats too bad because stats don't lie.

Whoever said Gooden was up there with malone was smoking something serious. Pass it down fella and share it with some of us


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: tone it down big fella, tone it down*



> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> BBB.net > all. :yes:


werd!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait wait wait... It was MALONE who shut down Yao??? Wow my goodness... I'm going to go find a picture of Malone that fits your description...


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Honestly, this is great. Its actually the first time that the Lakers and Kings are evenly matched and I could see either team coming out on top. Forget all that fabricated rivalry talk from the past two years, this is the 1st time its been a real rivalry, a rivalry to win one of the worst divisions in the NBA.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Go ahead and look to the EAST for the worst divisions in the NBA...

AKA The Atlantic Division... AKA the Southeast Division...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Honestly, this is great. Its actually the first time that the Lakers and Kings are evenly matched and I could see either team coming out on top. Forget all that fabricated rivalry talk from the past two years, this is the 1st time its been a real rivalry, a rivalry to win one of the worst divisions in the NBA.


One of the worst in the NBA? The Pacific is definitely stronger than the Atlantic and Southeast, and about on par (or close to it) with the Northwest.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

1. Southwest
2. Central
3. Northwest
4. Pacific
5. Atlantic
6. Southeast

Pacific is easily the worst in the west as well.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 1. Southwest
> 2. Central
> 3. Northwest
> ...


The Twolves, Nuggets, Jazz, Blazers, and Sonics, are not that much better than the Kings, Lakers, Suns, Clippers, and Warriors. Unless you think the Nuggets are suddenly better than the Kings. And it's still not close to one of the worst divisions in the NBA.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

using his age as somethign to combat his arguem's with is just showing your immaturity


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall it was Malone who was being a ***** in Yao's arse not Shaq. Karl brings many intangibles Dirk and others don't. He does the little things that's why I put him so high up. He's not a cancer(like webber) he plays hard nosed D(unlike Dirk).


So it doesnt matter that Malone has no chance of guarding Dirk because Dirk is twice the offensive player and he really makes up the lack of D by his O



> Whoever said Gooden was up there with malone was smoking something serious. Pass it down fella and share it with some of us


You were bragging about the stats right? So I took your logic and bettered you. Last year for Orlando, Gooden averaged 13 and 8 at 50% in 28 mins. 4 less than Karl. Karl also missed half the season, I dont think he could of kept playing 30 mins, hes too old.

What you gonna throw out next? Karl Malone is one of the best all-around players in the game because he got a triple double?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> The Twolves, Nuggets, Jazz, Blazers, and Sonics, are not that much better than the Kings, Lakers, Suns, Clippers, and Warriors. Unless you think the Nuggets are suddenly better than the Kings. And it's still not close to one of the worst divisions in the NBA.


Its the bottom half of the 6. Clippers, Suns and Warriors were the three worst teams in the league last season. While the Sonics are the worst in the Northwest, and they were tied with the Warriors. Twolves are better than the Kings and Lakers, while the Jazz and Nuggets are quality teams who could finish ahead of both the Kings and Lakers, realistically. Portland is also a borderline playoff team. 

I personally believe its not that close, but to each his own. Create a poll, it might make an interesting topic.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> using his age as somethign to combat his arguem's with is just showing your immaturity


True, but how old are you? Desipte you dont use age, you still arent a mature person.

F! my *** if u want to!


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

Lakers win their division? yeah right. I think they'll need more than 17 wins ( thats how many the will win) to accomplishe that. Good luck.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*



> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> Lakers win their division? yeah right. I think they'll need more than 17 wins ( thats how many the will win) to accomplishe that. Good luck.


Funny how you say they have to get more than 17 wins but your signature says they will lead the lakers to the playoffs. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. Oh wait does that mean they will only need 17 wins to make the playoffs in the west?? Sad. Just sad.

And what do you have to back up the fact that they arn't better than the Kings? I bet anything you are going to say has already been posted and responded to so I suggest you don't post or you will make an even bigger fool of yourself.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> F! my *** if u want to!


in what way do you speak that of:uhoh:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny how you say they have to get more than 17 wins but your signature says they will lead the lakers to the playoffs. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. Oh wait does that mean they will only need 17 wins to make the playoffs in the west?? Sad. Just sad.
> ...


\
radronOmega, why did you completely ignore my posts, the facts are there and I wrote them myself. You just seem to ignore me. In your words: You got owned by a 13 year old ouch


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> \
> radronOmega, why did you completely ignore my posts, the facts are there and I wrote them myself. You just seem to ignore me. In your words: You got owned by a 13 year old ouch




Ok. What did the Magic have exactly? T-Mac, Howard, and Gooden. Am I forgetting anyone worth mentioning? Howard and Gooden equal 1 option, so I would venture to say that Gooden was the second option there, if you think a lot of Howard, then Gooden was third. Malone was the 4th option on a team with three other Hall of Famers. I would like to see your god (Gooden) average 8 and 8 one the Lakers with that team. Shaq is constantly in the paint and doesn't guard the pick and roll, so the only time he leaves the paint is when he goes to the bench. Who was the Shaq on the Magic?...DeClercq. Getting those numbers in the weak East without any other inside presence is nothing, getting those numbers with Shaq camping out in the paint and getting points behind Shaq, Kobe, and GP is impressive too. Malone proved age isn't an issue with him, he proved that to KG and Duncan especially. He takes such good care of his body that he can continue to play at his age and still be one of the best PFs in the game. Malone can play 30 minutes, that's no problem. It was a freak injury, nothing he could help or a regular thing, it won't affect him or his game, if it would he wouldn't me playing this season. Players don't lose their game in one season, in year before joining the Lakers (02-03), he played 36 minutes a game. Trust me, he has the energy and stamina to play 30 minutes a game, still. 

When you were talking about Gooden and you said 50%, don't tell me you were talking about his fg%, because you need to look up your stats again if that was your point. If you were talking about his health, then show me something with proof that he was playing hurt.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

After reading this post, I have a strong inclination that radronOmega hasn't ever seen a single Kings game....or maybe even a NBA game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> After reading this post, I have a strong inclination that radronOmega hasn't ever seen a single Kings game....or maybe even a NBA game.


Or at TV or radio :whoknows:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> The Orlando Magic
> 
> Challenge to the Lakers: No
> Championship Contendor: No
> ...


Joke of the year ^


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> Joke of the year ^


lol, let your team speaks for itself. lol, dont want to see another 19 games losing streak!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> F! my *** if u want to!


:laugh:


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

I've been having a really crappy night, but seeing these posts made me laugh. Almost.

Some highlights:

Baron Davis = the best point guard in the league. Sorry, that's not true. Just because he set a record this year (3's attempted) _despite{/i] missing nearly 1/5 of the season doesn't mean jack. Give me a player that actually hits them ACCURATELY, and knows when to pass the ball, any day. (Disclaimer: Davis is a helluva player, and I'd love to have him on my team, but he needs to get rid of Antoine Walker Syndrome before he's the best point in the league.)

Stats = True. I think Mr Twain said it best: "There are three types of lies: Lies, damned lies, and statistics." Feel free to use stats to back up your points, but don't rely solely on them. You'll get burned by more knowledgable posters every time. (Speaking of, has Minstrel seen this yet? I'd love to see his reaction.)

Orlando not a playoff team? Honestly, I'm among Francis' biggest detractors because of the system he played in last year. HOWEVER. The kid can ball, no doubt, and has proved it year in and year out. And he'll have a chip on his shoulder this year, too. Watch out. Orlando *will* be in the playoffs.

The description of the Blazers was classic. Mentioning SAR, Miles, and Van Exel, without a WORD on Randolph? Hilarious.

Calling the reigning MVP a "possible top three" player and Kobe the best? Funny, thought I saw Kobe getting stopped nightly back in June. And look who's wearing the rings now.

Also, not to detract anything from Odom, but you kind of shot yourself in the foot regarding him. Answering an argument about how he can be stopped by other SFs by using the fact that he played a whole ONE SEASON as a PF (easily his best) is just pointless. Guess what position he'll be playing next year? Small Forward. Meaning? He won't be averaging 9.7 rebounds next year.

Malone a top 5 PF? Here's better: Garnett, Duncan, O'Neal, Brand, Randolph, Stoudemire, Nowitzki, Martin, Wallace (both), Gasol, Webber, Boozer. And honestly, I think that if Martin develops a consistent jumper, I don't think that comparisons to Malone will be too far off.

Anyways. I'm off to write a paper._


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> 
> Quote:
> 11.Malone is not better than Webber. He may have a better contract but in no way shape or form is he better than Webber. In fact... Didn't someone just have knee surgery? Yet Webber is the injured one... But Malone is going to be perfectly healed right?
> ...


I found this quote hilarious. If you think that Malone is better than Webber, you obviously have never seen Webber play, or just started watching basketball. When he is healthy, he is a tremendous player. CWebb at 100% is at the elite PF (Duncan, KG, Dirk, JO) level. He looked so bad in the playoffs because he tried to rush his return when he should have rested. If Webber is 100% or even 90% this season, the Kings are a legit contender. Malone at this point is not better than Webber on offense, the only thing he is better than Webber at is thowing elbows and "pulling chairs".


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

> There are three things you can count on every year--death, taxes, and Webber missing some games due to an injury.


I oh so look forward to dying every year.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> CWebb at 100% is at the elite PF (Duncan, KG, Dirk, JO) level.


Webber hasn't been 100% healthy since about 2001. Webber's about as likely to be 100% this year as Malone is likely to be 35 again.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Webber hasn't been 100% healthy since about 2001. Webber's about as likely to be 100% this year as Malone is likely to be 35 again.


One could always wish..:boxing:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Lakers can fight for the 3rd seed in the pacific. First and second will be between Sacramento and Phoenix who both have clearly more talent than the Lakers.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Lakers can fight for the 3rd seed in the pacific. First and second will be between Sacramento and Phoenix who both have clearly more talent than the Lakers.


First off, talent doesn't win games(as Phoenix showed last year). And secondly, it's definitely not "clear" who's better in terms of talent between Phoenix and Los Angeles.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

What is clear is that the Suns sucked even when Marbury and Amare were healthy last season, and now that Marbury is gone, the Suns will be playing with a point guard that just isn't as good as Marbury was last season.

So essentially, it's clear *Amareca* makes *Mack Ten* look objective.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

while bigamare's posts about phoenix are always a bit onesided,



> the Suns will be playing with a point guard that just isn't as good as Marbury was last season.


steve nash is a better POINT GUARD than stephon marbury.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> while bigamare's posts about phoenix are always a bit onesided,
> 
> 
> ...



steve nash is no way better than marbury.... atleast i dont think so, i'd take marbury over nash any day


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>O2K</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> steve nash is no way better than marbury.... atleast i dont think so, i'd take marbury over nash any day


I think nash is better than marbury. I'll take 1 nash over 3 marburys.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I think nash is better than marbury. I'll take 1 nash over 3 marburys.


BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I think nash is better than marbury. I'll take 1 nash over 3 marburys.


I would too. But mainly because I prefer pure pass first, playmaking PG's which Marbury isn't. He is a score first point guard. Sure he averages a lot of assists, but if you watch him play, he looks to shoot.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O2K</b>!
> steve nash is no way better than marbury.... atleast i dont think so, i'd take marbury over nash any day


when you look at the suns team with amare, marion, jj, and q, nash definately seems like he would be a better fit than marbury. nash can hit shots but he can also do a great job of leading the break and penetrating to get other guys shots.

the only thing clear about the division is that the kings are the best team. the lakers when they had a pg(payton) were a playoff team. now they are a bubble team for the playoffs along with phoenix. both are good teams, but that just shows how deep the west is this year.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*



> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> when you look at the suns team with amare, marion, jj, and q, nash definately seems like he would be a better fit than marbury. nash can hit shots but he can also do a great job of leading the break and penetrating to get other guys shots.
> ...


Thanks for expaining in depth on how the Kings are better than the Lakers. Thanks I really appreciates it.:uhoh:


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*



> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> After reading this post, I have a strong inclination that radronOmega hasn't ever seen a single Kings game....or maybe even a NBA game.



Thanks for taking the arguement out of context and attacking my personally


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*



> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> I've been having a really crappy night, but seeing these posts made me laugh. Almost.
> 
> Some highlights:
> ...


_



great points, I have schoolwork but i'll argue that post later on. Sorry Tmac lubbers I have a life and school that are both time consuming.:grinning: I'll get back to you Tmac jockers later._


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I know I was tired when I wrote that, but I don't see anything about Tmac in my post.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't you think the Lakers also have many question marks?
> ...


1) No...silly question
2) No...stupid question
3) Good question
4. No...he is a PF and that's what he'll be playing, he has played in the WC for most of his career and that's how he got his reputation of a hard-worker. 
5) Good question


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm, I know I was tired when I wrote that, but I don't see anything about Tmac in my post.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> 1) No...silly question
> ...


So you're saying Lamar WON'T stay off the "wacky tobaccy"?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> 1) No...silly question
> ...


How are 1 and 2 stupid questions? Both have past histories that include those two things, ball-hogging in Kobe's case and smoking marijuana in Odom's case. I can't see how anyone, even a Laker fan can just dismiss those questions as silly and not a concern to your team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> How are 1 and 2 stupid questions? Both have past histories that include those two things, ball-hogging in Kobe's case and smoking marijuana in Odom's case. I can't see how anyone, even a Laker fan can just dismiss those questions as silly and not a concern to your team.


Kobe really isn't a ball-hog. If you watched 82 Lakers games a year, you'd know this. He only gets a bad rap because he always wants to take the big shots in clutch situations and he likes the ball in his hands when he's hot and during crunch-time. Personally, I find nothing wrong with that whatsoever. Furthermore, he always averaged the most apg to Shaq on the Lakers and usually led the team in apg.

Lamar Odom has clearly grown up now and is a completely different person and player than he once was. If we have to worry about Lamar and his previous drug problems, then the Nets have to worry about Jason Kidd beating his wife and the Wolves have to worry about KG going around punching everyone in the face.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Kobe really isn't a ball-hog. If you watched 82 Lakers games a year, you'd know this. He only gets a bad rap because he always wants to take the big shots in clutch situations. However, he always averaged the most apg to Shaq on the Lakers and usually led the team in apg.


Yeah, if you only saw 81 Laker games you don't know what you're talking about.  

I guess all those outrageous FGA games on a team with several capable scorers doesn't mean anything? Or the famous ill-do-it-myself 5 games in the 2004 NBA finals? Those things never happened.



> Lamar Odom has clearly grown up now and is a completely different person and player than he once was. If we have to worry about Lamar and his drug problems, then the Nets have to worry about Jason Kidd beating his wife and the Wolves have to worry about KG going around punching everyone in the face.


I hope you're not a drug counselor if you think being clean for 1 year makes a person incapable of falling back into old ways.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> Thanks for expaining in depth on how the Kings are better than the Lakers. Thanks I really appreciates it.:uhoh:


ok i will.

the kings have bibby, christie, peja, webber, and miller returning to start. losing vlade will hurt but miller is more than capable of replacing everything vlade does and more. that starting lineup is great. bibby is a top 5 pg(i say top 2). christie is a very good defender who isn't bad on the offensive end. peja is the best shooter in the league and an average defender. webber puts up numbers even only on one leg. after resting this summer he should be much better than he was after he came back last year. and miller was putting up a good 15, 10, and 5 while webber was out and can do the same with a few more minutes since vlade will be gone. they are going to be able to run the exact same offense and play the same way. bobby jackson will be healthy making them even better. osterag can come off the bench to play some d at center. he's not a bad backup center and is good enough to give miller some rest. i expect songalia to have a great season backing up the pf position and he should be able to step in as a decent starter if webber goes down again. they add rookie guards martin and minard. they almost added bluthenthal to add sf depth.

pretty much this team is every bit as good as last year's team and could be much better with jackson healthy, webber rested, and with some younger guys stepping into the backup roles. losing buford and massenburg doesn't hurt them at all because both were worthless and the losses of peeler and wallace are offset by the gains of martin, minard, and bluthenthal. at worst, they will be as good as they were last year.

however, the same can't be said about the lakers. the lakers have a solid team. vlade at center should definately help them. he gives them a real center and can do lots of different things. whether malone or grant starts at pf, they will be past their prime. malone just isn't as good as you say he is. he doesn't hurt the team when he's out there(unless he's hurt) but he doesn't really do anything that great either. odom is a good sf. but he's not an allstar. he is a matchup problem because he's so big and can still handle the ball and should be a nice 2nd option to kobe. then you have kobe at sg. he is obviously top 2 in the league at his position. caron butler should do a very nice job coming off the bench even though he had a disappointing sophomore year. but then we get to the lakers weakness. atkins is a decent backup pg. but he definately shouldn't start at all. payton would have completed this team but instead they traded him and have a huge hole at pg.

just look at the rosters:

kings
pg - bibby, jackson
sg - christie, martin, minard
sf - peja, bluthenthal
pf - webber, songaila
c - miller, ostertag

lakers
pg - atkins, sasha
sg - kobe, rush, bobbitt
sf - odom, butler, george, jones, walton
pf - malone, grant, slava, cook
c - vlade, mihm

do you honestly think that the lakers team is better than the lakers(and i'm not talking about individual matchups because they don't really matter)? the kings team is complete and the core of it has been together for a couple of years. the lakers team has been shaken up and we won't know their chemistry until they play. they have depth at sf and pf, but the other spots on the team definately aren't strengths. there is really no reason to expect the kings to do any worse than last year, and the lakers haven't done anything this offseason that would allow them to pass the kings and win the division.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you only saw 81 Laker games you don't know what you're talking about.


Well, 81 or 82 games watched is still better than the 7 games you catch a year, right? 



> I guess all those outrageous FGA games on a team with several capable scorers doesn't mean anything? Or the famous ill-do-it-myself 5 games in the 2004 NBA finals? Those things never happened.


What "outrageous FGA games" are you talking about? Kobe took far fewer shots last season; look up his shots per game totals and his ppg totals, they're much lower than his previous years. At least the NBA Finals was understandable, since Malone was injured and Payton (and Jackson to an extent) decided not to play. 

Jjust admit you can only refer to Kobe's 4 games in one NBA Finals (Game 2 was fine) as ball hogging.



> I hope you're not a drug counselor if you think being clean for 1 year makes a person incapable of falling back into old ways.


I hope you don't think Bender is 70% the defender Artest is. Oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

odom is back on the left coast, and no one can resist that cali cheeba. wonder if he took his pharmacists number out his celly when he signed with MIA.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you only saw 81 Laker games you don't know what you're talking about.
> ...


Was I arguing with you? No. You have some kind of childish vendetta against me and it's hilarious. I'm not going to even bother responding to what you just said because you're an admitted bandwagon fan and a notorious Laker-hater.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

That kid who wrote the long crap is probably smarter than most of us here. Look at the his age, the guy is only 14.

1) Smart little a$$ fore sure
2) The guy maybe taller than me, I am 5'8"
3) Got school work, anyone good schoolwork here?

The kid is far superior than most of you here.

Dont come in here and think the kid's opinions are wrong, the kids know how to post!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Was I arguing with you? No. You have some kind of childish vendetta against me and it's hilarious. I'm not going to even bother responding to what you just said because you're an admitted bandwagon fan and a notorious Laker-hater.


It's an honor for you to have an hater to argue with you. Did I ever quote on you? Did I ever spend stupid time on you here?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

John... I respect you are our MVP poster... However... You are dead wrong on this one...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, 81 or 82 games watched is still better than the 7 games you catch a year, right?
> ...


EHL, I remember once you asked me to join your club, I keep forgeting to tell you that I will not join. I am a lonely guy, I dont need friends, clubs and ****s!

I like the wolf you have on avatar, as for your post, sorry didnt bother to read at all.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> John... I respect you are our MVP poster... However... You are dead wrong on this one...


Maybe I was wrong, but I learned from mistakes so I can be the best that I can. But can anyone do it?

I am not against you, and I actually didnt read the kid's post here. lol, I was just ..

B
I
A
T


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

But he didnt even write that post, he copied it from site? plagarist


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> EHL, I remember once you asked me to join your club, I keep forgeting to tell you that I will not join. I am a lonely guy, I dont need friends, clubs and ****s!
> ...


And this is exactly why I believe you are the BBB.net MVP.


----------

